# 2009 Rouge questions



## Chrisg1199 (Jun 9, 2016)

Currently drive a 2009 Nissan rouge SL
I would like to upgrade the headlights to HID 5000K but I'm a bit confused on if I only switch my low beams or am I supposed to my high beams as well

Is there a difference between switching my dog lights between 3000k or 5000k, or is it just look wise?

Also are there any Specific brand windshield wiper blades you guys recommend to buy or just buy anything with good reviews and cheap ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Regarding wipers, here is a selection for you
2010 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Wiper Blade | RockAuto

For headlights, I think you are asking for electrical problems down the road. I would stick with halogen, and if you want upgrade to a brighter bulb. Once again here is a fine selection. ( Got the model year wrong I note, but they are the same)

2010 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Headlamp Bulb | RockAuto


----------

